# PSA - New member Amazon Prime for just $73



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2016)

If you have been on the fence, here is your kick in the butt.

Prime rocks.  They could make it $150 and I'd still buy it.

This deal ends Sunday 

Amazon.com: Amazon Prime


----------



## Brill (Jan 15, 2016)

Get a prime account and buy AMZN stock: it's on sale!!!!!


----------



## Dame (Jan 15, 2016)

Luvz me some Prime!


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah, but...
Google "Ontrac delivery complaints" you must. After several issues with the last deliveries, I'm opting out of Prime.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 16, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> Ah, but...
> Google "Ontrac delivery complaints" you must. After several issues with the last deliveries, I'm opting out of Prime.



Good thing it's only regional...  :-"

Up here in the sticks they just use the traditional methods, like USPS...  especially since we live in a town of 4000-ish.

LL


----------



## nobodythank you (Jan 16, 2016)

Prime is worth the cost hands down. I have been able to purchase car parts, a biometric safe, and more at very good deals. The free two day shipping is an amazing deal. In addition to the instant video selection, unlimited picture storage and more. If you are a student and have a school email address, Prime is only $50 a year and includes everything the regular $99 membership includes. I have had a few hiccups with shipping or some other issue, but Amazon has very good customer service and resolved any issue I had quickly. Even returns are easy peazy.


----------



## AWP (Jan 16, 2016)

If you're overseas, Prime is great.

If you hate people and shop online, Prime is great.

If you live near a distribution center (like Florida), Prime is great.

Amazon's TV shows aren't bad. Plus, my wife did a lot of shopping for our picky niece and nephew this Christmas and the shipping paid for the membership.

I wish I'd bought into Prime years ago.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 16, 2016)

Amazon video ain't bad, I'm about as antisocial as it gets unless your store/people are fucking awesome.... Prime is never going away in this house.


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2016)

I've been a member for a few years now I guess. I like it a lot. I didn't realize it cost that much, but it's worth it.


----------

